

Startup Advice from the Greatest Advertising Genius of the 20th Century - michaelpinto
http://derrekpearson.com/2010/05/hire-people-that-are-smarter-than-you-are/

======
michaelpinto
If you don't want to click though that advice is:

"Hire people that are smarter than you are"

The article points out that due to ego this is much harder than it sounds —
and I think the point applies to geeks who tend to be brighter than most on
average. However if you look at any top tech leader they always pack their
companies with the smartest folks they can find — from Steve Jobs picking Paul
Rand to do his logo to Google and their Phd hunts of the previous decade.

